# My Everyday Carry



## AdamSean (Mar 16, 2008)

Here is my everyday set-up. A Taurus PT-745 with a spare mag and an SOG Mini X-Ray Vision.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Good looking gun. What do you carry it in?


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice.:smt023


----------



## ghost stang (Sep 22, 2008)

Sweet gun. Nice table by the way.


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

nice carry


----------



## Torkwrench (Jan 19, 2009)

Good looking pistol! Hows the operation of it?


----------

